# New PB



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

26 pound mirror.
Smashing my last PB by 10 1/2 pounds haha. I'm one happy guy.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations. That is a trophy and you didn't have to fly to Europe to get it. I guess the place can produce a twenty. So how long was the battle? What went through your mind when you saw it? 

The good news is that spot should be productive until the carp spawn. You might get another 6 weeks of quality fishing; that should give you time to get a common over twenty. Now the question is: Can that place produce a 30? 

There are so many waters in this state that I want to fish. This week I will be hitting Rocky Fork and Cowan. I've now got this crazy urge to possibly head your way sometime between April 14 through 18 and at least fish that place for a day.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

GMR_Guy said:


> Congratulations. That is a trophy and you didn't have to fly to Europe to get it. I guess the place can produce a twenty. So how long was the battle? What went through your mind when you saw it?
> 
> The good news is that spot should be productive until the carp spawn. You might get another 6 weeks of quality fishing; that should give you time to get a common over twenty. Now the question is: Can that place produce a 30?
> 
> There are so many waters in this state that I want to fish. This week I will be hitting Rocky Fork and Cowan. I've now got this crazy urge to possibly head your way sometime between April 14 through 18 and at least fish that place for a day.


I battled it for 10 minutes. She did not wanna get in the net.
My first burst of fear was seeing it surface and seeing that it was a mirror. And the second was the reaction of my buddy who was netting it for me saying how BIG it was.
So I kept telling him to shut up because I was getting scared of losing her haha.
Finally snared the beast though.

I got there today at 1 and that was the only bite either of us had all day. I'll be there any nice say thorough out the week. So hopefully I get that 20lb common. I definitely think that it can produce a 30 or more. And this is the 3rd mirror that I've seen come out of here.

And if you're ever around then hit me up! I'll show you my primitive carping skills haha.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Alex_Combs said:


> I battled it for 10 minutes. She did not wanna get in the net.
> My first burst of fear was seeing it surface and seeing that it was a mirror. And the second was the reaction of my buddy who was netting it for me saying how BIG it was.
> So I kept telling him to shut up because I was getting scared of losing her haha.
> Finally snared the beast though.
> ...


Did you not get much rain there? I really thought that area would be super-productive if the water turned to chocolate milk. I did fish that lake a few years ago - for bluegills. 

So far it appears that the place has a good ratio of mirrors to commons. For me, about 1 in 25 carp that I catch is a mirror. 

I'll definitely let you know when I plan to head that way.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done! That is an impressive Mirror to be caught in the States. She only went 26 pounds though? That thing is massive! With the tail that carp has, if the water was warmer, you would have had a ridiculous fight on your hands. 

Well done! The Mirror in my avatar went 25 pounds btw.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a larger photo


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Vince said:


> Well done! That is an impressive Mirror to be caught in the States. She only went 26 pounds though? That thing is massive! With the tail that carp has, if the water was warmer, you would have had a ridiculous fight on your hands.
> 
> Well done! The Mirror in my avatar went 25 pounds btw.


Yeah I mean as far as I know my scale works. It is a digital though so I'm kinda questioning it sometimes haha.
& I could only imagine! That's the biggest carp I've seen in person thus far. I have set a huge bar for myself haha!

But thank you, I couldn't be happier with my catch.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

& stunning mirror by the way. I love the lateral scales!


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a Berkeley digital scale and tested it against a certified scale and it was right on the money. I was a bit worried as well when I caught my #31 last year.

So awesome to see you catching some truly massive carp. Good luck to you during the rest of the year. I'm still waiting on the river to come down so I can get into some of the monsters.

Edit: I believe you may have met my brother in Middletown recently, Rob. If we ever do a Cowan trip, I will get a hold of you.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fantastic Fish! Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats Alex' that's a truly awesome looking Fish & though you seldom hear it from dedicated Carpers .. That Fish looks bigger than stated"



Vince said:


> I have a Berkeley digital scale and tested it against a certified scale and it was right on the money.


I also have a 50# model that's almost 15 years old and still weighs .2 light at every calibration check.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Vince&#8482;;1805710 said:


> Here is a larger photo


I have had one recapture of a Cowan mirror, it went from approximately 14 to 20 pounds in 2 years. I would bet my life that Cowan contains a mirror well over 30. Maybe Gary and I will nab one in the next couple of days.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck to you Jetson!


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

That thing is a monster. Congratulations Alex!!!!!!


----------

